# Famous Furry Artists



## cronlv16 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ive been part of the fandom now for about 2.5 years. Most would argue that Im not the most versed. Im not one of the people that are in it for some illusion of popularity. I practice my art for the enjoyment of me, my friends and whoever else finds my page. I enjoy positive comments, but even more, I enjoy comments that tell me how to improve my craft.

Ive encountered a few confused individuals who think that because Im an artist in the fandom that I am a cut above other furs. Is this not preposterous? Even more disturbing, these same people believe that famous furry artists "rule" the fandom and often times use their fans to manipulate the people that surround them. 

These statements anger me. Artists. popular or no, are just people who want to express themselves through creative means, and maybe even make some money on the side. I would be deeply shocked to discover that our favorite furry artists have deeper motives besides providing entertainment.

Comments? Question?


----------



## surfurry (Mar 15, 2010)

A few of the more popular artists used to let the fandom (and fanboys, lol) control their emotions, but now it seems that those artists are much more approachable and friendly.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2010)

You're always going to get people like that, social manipulators and mind-gamers who enjoy making people dance to their tune. Personally though, I don't think they constitute any more than a slim minority of the Furry art scene. The problem is their outrageous actions and the arguaments they provoke tend to net them more attention than perhaps they deserve. Most artists aren't like that at all.

-F


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I'm unanimously renowned as the greatest furry artist of all time, and that's simply because I really AM a cut above the rest.  You filthy peasants.

...alright, maybe not. 

ANYWHO, I actually don't see that all too often.  I mean granted there's always the few people who love to "cook the golden cow" both in furry and traditional art.  They take someone with a lot of talent, lots of popularity and large following of fans and think "Oh those dicks, they think they're so great and better than us".

...well, two problems with that is A: they usually DON'T think like that, and are popular because they're actually really cool and fun guys and gals, and B:  ....well, yeah, they ARE pretty much better than a lot of people.  They have a lot of talent and show it.  Unless they're assholes about it, just accept that they're way better than you and be inspired rather than jealous about it.

...so yeah, sounds to me like you just have bad luck being surrounded by the easily-made-jealous types.  :V


----------



## Tolbia (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeeeaaahhh we know that but we still can't accept it... We are only human... Your FA is broken btw


----------



## Bir (Mar 21, 2010)

squiddysquiddysquiddy said:


> Well, I'm unanimously renowned as the greatest furry artist of all time, and that's simply because I really AM a cut above the rest.  You filthy peasants.
> 
> ...alright, maybe not.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## kraine (Mar 23, 2010)

> Artists. popular or no, are just people who want to express themselves through creative means, and maybe even make some money on the side. I would be deeply shocked to discover that our favorite furry artists have deeper motives besides providing entertainment.


 
Lol. Everyone has their own motives. There's probably a ton of people who just want popularity and shit.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

The great thing about the furry fandom is that the stuff you're fans of...is made by other fans. There's no external organization that you have to depend on for all new media. Therefore, "fame" in the fandom is fleeting and cheap - and most furry artists know this. There are a thousand other artists that can fill the void if one of them decides to be a snob.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

that's is the problem they except you do draw what they want not what you want this isn't free artistry its more like dictating people to what they want to see. i dont draw porn sometimes i do but i don't push on people like that what you're saying and i understand on your point of view i have people that hate me for not drawing furry x furry porn.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

kraine said:


> Lol. Everyone has their own motives. There's probably a ton of people who just want popularity and shit.


right on thats the thing they dont care about creativity its like rappers stealing other sound of style.


----------

